# 6 hours to reach 140 F



## eys (Apr 4, 2021)

Good morning all and happy Easter.

I am trying to smoke my first brisket and it was started last evening but I did it at 200 F instead of 225. This cause the brisket to rise to internal temp of 140 in 6 hours. Pit temp was consistently maintained at 200.

Is it safe to proceed with cook and eat it ( now wrapped and smoker increased to 225 until meat reaches 203 F)?

My concern is that it took to long to reach safe IT of 140.
Thanks, Eli


----------



## mike243 (Apr 4, 2021)

I have probably went  longer than that without any problems and I have seen some folks say as long as no injections,  somebody with more knowledge will be along soon so keep on cooking is my best advice


----------



## eys (Apr 4, 2021)

mike243 said:


> I have probably went  longer than that without any problems and I have seen some folks say as long as no injections,  somebody with more knowledge will be along soon so keep on cooking is my best advice


Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 4, 2021)

If the brisket was intact "not injected" you will be just fine with no question. If injected it gets a little more difficult to say that you are without a doubt safe we'd need a little more info to know for sure.


----------



## eys (Apr 4, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> If the brisket was intact "not injected" you will be just fine with no question. If injected it gets a little more difficult to say that you are without a doubt safe we'd need a little more info to know for sure.


Good morning 
The brisket was not injected with anything other then initial probe inserted into point .
Brisket had fat trimmed/removed and salt pepper rub.

thanks
Eli


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 4, 2021)

You will be fine have a good smoke and enjoy it. Happy Easter and welcome to SMF


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 4, 2021)

No hesitation on my part--I'd eat it.
Gary


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 4, 2021)

Don't forget that we love to see pictures of the cook. As they say here, no pictures it didn't actually happen! Cant wait to see it turned out.


----------



## eys (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks everyone 
I will post pic when done and if successful :)


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 4, 2021)

And be sure to post pics of your finished product,

And Happy Easter to all


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Apr 4, 2021)

Not injected I wouldn’t worry about a thing!


----------



## eys (Apr 4, 2021)

Here are some pictures.
Turned out pretty good for first attempt, but next time I would do the flat and point separately as the flat was I little over done.

thanks again for the advice


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 4, 2021)

Nice color and bark ! Good job on #1 eys


----------



## schlotz (Apr 4, 2021)

Looks good. Try to leave 1/4" of fat on.  By overdone do you mean it was falling apart?  If not falling apart,  it might have needed to smoke longer.  Remember, meat is done when it wants to be, not at a specific temp.  I've had briskets get done anywhere from 197-210º.  The true test for doneness is probing all over.  It should go in & out like probing a jar of peanut butter.   BTW: next time, you might want to slice across the grain rather than with it. IMO, it's is harder to smoke just a flat.  Whole packers are easier.


----------



## eys (Apr 4, 2021)

schlotz said:


> Looks good. Try to leave 1/4" of fat on.  By overdone do you mean it was falling apart?  If not falling apart,  it might have needed to smoke longer.  Remember, meat is done when it wants to be, not at a specific temp.  I've had briskets get done anywhere from 197-210º.  The true test for doneness is probing all over.  It should go in & out like probing a jar of peanut butter.   BTW: next time, you might want to slice across the grain rather than with it. IMO, it's is harder to smoke just a flat.  Whole packers are easier.


Thanks for the tips, gives a reason to try again lol.
It was flaking apart but the flat seemed dry but point was good and juicy.


----------

